# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو

## namasaz

*ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو*
*ساختار ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو :*
- پوشش روی ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو: ورق گالوانیزه طرح دار یا آلومینیوم (با رنگ PVDF,SPE با تنوع رنگی)
- هسته میانی ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو: فوم پلی یورتان(ترکیب ایزوسیانات و پلی ال) با دانسیته 30±2 kg/m3
- پشت ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو: لامینه کاغذ کرافت غیر مسلح با فویل آلومینیوم یا ورق گالوانیزه
*خصوصیات ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو:*
- سهولت در نصب
- دوام و عمر طولانی
- سرعت بالا در اجرا
- تنوع و زیبایی در طرح و رنگ
- سبکی وزن: 1/5 کیلو گرم بر مترمربع
*کاربرد ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو :*
ساندویچ پانل های دکوراتیوSAT به دلیل طرح های متنوع و مقاومت بالا در رنگ(حتی در مقابل بارانهای اسیدی) انتخاب مناسبی برای پوشش موارد ذیل میباشد:
- نمای ساختمان
- خانه های پیش ساخته و کانکس
- دکوراسیون داخلی (دیوار، پارتیشن، سقف کاذب)
- ضمناً به دلیل زیبایی و مدرنیزه بودن، ساندویچ پانل های دکوراتیوSAT ، پیشنهاد مناسبی جهت بازسازی ساختمان های قدیمی (نمای داخلی، نمای خارجی، دکوراسیون و ...) نیز میباشد.
مشخصات فنی ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیوویژگیمقدارضخامت فوم پانل18 mmعرض مفید پانل350 mmوزن پانل5.1 kg/m2دانسیته فوم پلی اورتن30±2 kg/m3ضخامت ورق گالولنیزه0.4˷0.5 mmضخامت رنگ30˷46 micronضریب هدایت گرمایی0.025 kcal/m.h ̊ cعایق صدا20˷28 dB/500 Hzمقاومت فشار باد240˷300 kgf/m2ضریب خمش4T no crackشفافیت40-80 %ضریب خش پذیری2Hرفتار فوم در برابر آتشClass B2- 

AGK دارای confirmation، طراحی و اجرای کار از شرکت ALCAN آلمان، مجهز به تکنولوژی CNC در فرآیند ساخت ساندويچ پانل دکوراتيو و ابزار دقیق در پروسه نصب میباشد.

 سايت اينترنتی*www.AGK.ir* و شماره تلفن *09124070600* آماده پاسخگويی به درخواست های واصله می باشند.
*« خدمت با کيفيت افتخار ماست »*با تشکر و تقدیم احتراممدير عاملامیر سماواتی 
-         تلفن دفتر مرکزی : 88666162

-         فکس : 88676439

-         همراه : 09124070600

-         کدپستی : 1968634331

ایمیل : info@AGK.ir

سایت : www.AGK.ir

-         دفتر مرکزی:تهران-بلوار آفریقا-خیابان ظفر-برج پم-طبقه 8-واحد4و 5 گروه مهندسی آکام گستر کیش*(AGK)*

-         کارخانه : شهرک صنعتی شمس آباد - بلوار نگارستان-کوچه مرداد- پلاک 126






ساندویچ پنل دکوراتیو،طراحی و اجرای ساندویچ پانل دکوراتیو ،ساندویچ پانل صنعتی، ساندویچ پانل دیوار، ساندویچ پانل نما، نمای ساندویچ پنل دکوراتیو، طراحی و اجرای ساندویچ پانل صنعتی ،فروش ورق کامپوزيت پنل آلومينيوم  (Alubond USA)، فروش ورق کامپوزيت، ورق کامپوزيت، ورق آلومينيومی، فروش ورق آلومينيومی، ورق نما، آلکوبانداجرای نمای کامپوزيت ،CNC ورق کامپوزيت،نمای آلومينيومی و نمای شيشه ،کامپوزيت پنل آلومينيوم،فريم لس،لوور آلومينيومی(شيدر)، بازسازی نمای فرسوده ،طراحی و اجرای نمای کامپوزيت، فريم لس، لوور آلومينيومی و فروش ورق کامپوزيت ،نمای ساختمان(کامپوزيت پنل آلومينيوم، شيشه فريم لس،مهندسی نمای ساختمان ، پيمانکاری نمای ساختمان،  نمای فريم لس، لوور آلومينيومی، کرتين وال، فروش ورق کامپوزيت (ALUBOND USA) ، فروش ورق کامپوزيت آلوباند Alubond(USA)توليد شده در عجمان امارات،شيار و برش ورق کامپوزيت پانل آلومينيوم،CNC  ورق کامپوزيت ،کامپوزيت  CNC ،سی ان سی ورق کامپوزيت ،دستگاه  CNC -، مونتاژ ورق کامپوزيت ،  مجری ارایه خدمات CNC کامپوزیت ،  دستگاه برش ورق کامپوزيت ، دستگاه شيار ورق کامپوزيت ،دستگاه حکاکی CNC ، مهندسي نما ، نماسازی ،  نماکار ، نمای ساختمان ، دکوراتيو داخلی و خارجی ،اجرای نما ، دکوراسيون داخلی و خارجی ،  نقشه برداری ،فروش ورق کامپوزيت پنل آلومينيوم  (Alubond USA)، روش ورق کامپوزيت ، ورق کامپوزيت ، ورق آلومينيومی ، فروش ورق آلومينيومی ، ورق نما ، آلکوباند ، اجرای نمای کامپوزيت ، CNC ورق کامپوزيت ،نمای آلومينيومی و نمای شيشه ، لوور آلومينيومی(شيدر) ، بازسازی نمای فرسوده ، طراحی و اجرای نمای کامپوزيت ،نمای ساختمان(کامپوزيت پنل آلومينيوم) ، شيشه فريم لس ، مهندسی نمای ساختمان ، پيمانکاری نمای ساختمان، کرتين وال ، کلينيک نما ،مهندسي نما،نماسازی ،نماکار،نمای ساختمان،دکوراتيو داخلی و خارجی ،اجرای نما،دکوراسيون داخلی و خارجی ،نقشه برداری،طراحی 3 بعدی ،فروش ورق کامپوزيت پنل آلومينيوم (Alubond USA)   ، فروش ورق کامپوزيت، ورق کامپوزيت، ورق آلومينيومی، فروش ورق آلومينيومی، ورق نما، آلکوباند، اجرای نمای کامپوزيت ، CNC ورق کامپوزيت،نمای آلومينيومی و نمای شيشه ،لوور آلومينيومی(شيدر) ، بازسازی نمای فرسوده ،طراحی و اجرای نمای کامپوزيت، نمای ساختمان(کامپوزيت پنل آلومينيوم)، شيشه فريم لس،  مهندسی نمای ساختمان ، پيمانکاری نمای ساختمان، کرتين وال ، فروش ورق کامپوزيت آلوباند Alubond(USA)توليد شده در عجمان امارات ،شستشوی دکوراسیون داخلی،معماری داخلی،معماری کلاسیک، معماری سنتی، نورپردازی، نورپردازی شب، انیماتور، دیزاین، دیزاینر، دکوراسیون، دکوراسیون سرویس بهداشتی مدرن، تزئین اتاق کودک، دکوراسیون اتاق خواب، طراحی اتاق خواب،دکوراسیون اتاق کار،طراحی اتاق کودک، مدل پرده، رومیزی، روتختی، گلدان،ست بوفه، چیدمان میز نهار خوری، منزل،ویلا،طرح های فرش، دکوراسیون اتاق نشیمن، رنگ آمیزی دیوار، پتینه ساختمان، نقاشی روی دیوار، طراحی شومینه،کاغذ یواری، آلاچیق،غرفه آرایی،غرفه نمایشگاهی،دکوراسیون منزل ویلایی، محوطه سازی باغ آرایی،طراحی،سونا، استخر،جکوزی، دکوراسیون تالار پذیرایی،طراحی مبلمان، اداری،مبلمان چوبی، مبلمان منزلInterior-Interior Design-Design،مشاور معماری و معماری داخلی ،طراحی داخلی،دکوراسيون اتاق نوزاد،دکوراسيون مغازه،کابينت،تزئينات،تری دی مکس،چيدمان،هنر داخلی،چيدمان منزل ، کلينيک ساختمانی ، دکوراسیون داخلی، معماری داخلی، معماری کلاسیک، معماری سنتی، نورپردازی، نورپردازی شب، انیماتور، دیزاین،دیزاینر، دکوراسیون، دکوراسیون سرویس بهداشتی مدرن، تزئین اتاق کودک، دکوراسیون اتاق خواب، طراحی اتاق خواب، طراحی دکوراسیون اتاق کار،طراحی اتاق کودک، طراحی مدل پرده، طراحی رومیزی، طراحی روتختی، طراحی گلدان، طراحی ست بوفه، طراحی چیدمان میز نهار خوری، طراحی ، طراحی ویلا، طرح های فرش، دکراسیون اتاق نشیمن، رنگ آمیزی دیوار،پتینه ساختمان، نقاشی روی دیوار، طراحی شومینه، کاغذ یواری، آلاچیق،غرفه آرایی، غرفه نمایشگاهی، دکوراسیون منزل ویلایی، محوطه سازی باغ آرایی،طراحی، طراحی سونا، طراحی استخر، طراحی جکوزی، طراحی دکوراسیون تالار پذیرایی، طراحی مبلمان، طراحی اداری، طراحی مبلمان چوبی، طراحی مبلمان منزل،Interior،Interior Design،Design، مشاور معماری و معماری داخلی ،طراحی داخلی،دکوراسيون اتاق نوزاد،دکوراسيون مغازه،کابينت،تزئينات،تری دی مکس،چيدمان،هنر داخلی،چيدمان منزل،دکوراسیون داخلی،معماری داخلی، معماری کلاسیک، معماری سنتی، نورپردازی، نورپردازی شب، انیماتور، دیزاین، دیزاینر، دکوراسیون- دکوراسیون سرویس بهداشتی مدرن، تزئین اتاق کودک، دکوراسیون اتاق خواب، طراحی اتاق خواب، دکوراسیون اتاق کار،طراحی اتاق کودک، مدل پرده،رومیزی، روتختی،گلدان، ست بوفه، چیدمان میز نهار خوری،منزل، ویلا، طرح های فرش، دکراسیون اتاق نشیمن، رنگ آمیزی دیوار، پتینه ساختمان،نقاشی روی دیوار،طراحی شومینه، کاغذ یواری، آلاچیق، غرفه آرایی، غرفه نمایشگاهی، دکوراسیون منزل ویلایی، محوطه سازی باغ آرایی، طراحی، سونا، استخر، جکوزی، دکوراسیون تالار پذیرایی، طراحی مبلمان، اداری، مبلمان چوبی، مبلمان منزلInterior-Interior، Design-Design- مشاور معماری و معماری داخلی،طراحی داخلی،دکوراسيون اتاق نوزاد،دکوراسيون مغازه،کابينت،تزئينات،تری دی مکس،چيدمان،هنر داخلی،چيدمان منزل،طراحی مسکونی،طراحی اداری، طراحی تجاری،طراحی استوديو،طراحی  هتل،طراحی فست فود، طراحی رستوران، طراحی کافی شاپ،طراحی غرفه های نمايشگاهی،دکوراسیون مسکونی،دکوراسیون اداری، دکراسیون تجاری،دکوراسیون استودیو،دکوراسیون هتل،دکوراسیون فست فود،دکوراسیون رستوران،دکوراسیون کافی شاپ،دکوراسیون غرفه­های نمایشگاهی، دکوراسیون داخلی مسکونی، دکوراسیون داخلی اداری، دکراسیون داخلی تجاری، دکوراسیون داخلی استودیو، دکوراسیون داخلی هتل، دکوراسیون داخلی فست فود، دکوراسیون داخلی رستوران، دکوراسیون داخلی کافی شاپ، دکوراسیون داخلی غرفه­های نمایشگاهی،طراحی و اجرای نمای مسکونی، طراحی و اجرای نمای اداری، طراحی و اجرای نمای تجاری، طراحی و اجرای نمای استودیو، طراحی و اجرای نمای هتل، طراحی و اجرای نمای فست فود، طراحی و اجرای نمای رستوران، طراحی و اجرای نمای کافی شاپ، طراحی و اجرای نمای غرفه­های نمایشگاهی، پیمانکاری ساختمان،معماری ساختمان،طراحی نمای ساختمان،طراحی و اجرای ساختمان و نمای ساختمان،معماری و دکوراسیون داخلی،ساندویچ پنل دکوراتیو،طراحی و مهندسی،بازسازی نمای فرسوده،طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی،نمای کامپوزیت پنل آلومینیوم،نماهای شیشه­ای (فریم لس، کرتین وال) ،نمای فریم لس،نمای کرتین وال،لوور آلومنیومی،شیدر،بازسازی نما،طراحی و اجرای دکوراسیون،دکوراسیون،دکورا  سیون داخلی،طراحی داخلی،طراحی و اجرای نما،طراحی ساختمان،مهندسی نما،نمای ساختمان،نمای مدرن،کامپوزیت پنل آلومنیوم،نمای کامپوزیت،
-         
 
8.jpg

----------


## رضا عربلو

این مطلب چه ربطی به شیر پوینت داره؟

----------

